# California EMT



## FF/EMT Sam (Dec 5, 2006)

I've looked around online and can't find the answer to this question:
I am currently a Virginia EMT-B.  I hope to be going to college in California.  What do I have to do to become a California EMT-B?  If I get NREMT, can I automatically become a California EMT?  Or do I have to take the entire California EMT class?

Thanks.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Dec 5, 2006)

Try this:
http://www.emsa.ca.gov/legislation/legislation.asp

I want to say that NREMT is enough, but when you get certified on the county level (which certifies you for the whole state), they ask for your EMT class certificate...I don't know if they accept out of state ones.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 5, 2006)

We're a National Registry state. If you show up at the county EMS agency (we're a county-by-county state) with your National Registry paperwork and a course completion certificate, you oughta be good to go. 

How many hours was your course? I believe that we require a minimum of 110 hours. 

Oh, wait. you're currently an EMT-B in VA. If you pass the National Registry, you'll be fine here. Just check with the EMS agency in the county that you're moving to.

what college are you going to?


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Dec 5, 2006)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Try this:
> http://www.emsa.ca.gov/legislation/legislation.asp
> 
> I want to say that NREMT is enough, but when you get certified on the county level (which certifies you for the whole state), they ask for your EMT class certificate...I don't know if they accept out of state ones.





fm_emt said:


> We're a National Registry state. If you show up at the county EMS agency (we're a county-by-county state) with your National Registry paperwork and a course completion certificate, you oughta be good to go.
> 
> How many hours was your course? I believe that we require a minimum of 110 hours.
> 
> ...



Thank you both.  If all goes according to plan, I'll be taking the NR test soon.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Dec 5, 2006)

There's actually a page on that site about reciprocity if you click around


----------



## trauma1534 (Dec 7, 2006)

FF/EMT Sam said:


> I've looked around online and can't find the answer to this question:
> I am currently a Virginia EMT-B.  I hope to be going to college in California.  What do I have to do to become a California EMT-B?  If I get NREMT, can I automatically become a California EMT?  Or do I have to take the entire California EMT class?
> 
> Thanks.



What part of VA are you from?


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Dec 8, 2006)

The Eastern Shore

*EDIT*: Ok. I have no idea how I double posted.  How do I delete this?


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Dec 8, 2006)

trauma1534 said:


> What part of VA are you from?




The Eastern Shore


----------

